
Unheap - A tidy repository of jQuery plugins - shawndumas
http://www.unheap.com/#
======
btown
Apparently one of the projects listed, Packery, is licensed under the MIT
license for open source projects, and under an expensive commercial license
for commercial projects. This makes my brain hurt. Isn't the whole point of
the MIT license that it can be sublicensed without restriction? Then what's to
stop someone from sublicensing the free version to themselves for commercial
use?

<http://packery.metafizzy.co/license.html>

~~~
csomar
I'm not sure about the MIT, but I believe nothing stops them from doing that.
It's like WordPress themes or plugins licensed under the GPL. Most of the
time, you pay for support and additional features.

~~~
mnutt
If you license under MIT but restrict who can use the software, it's not
really MIT. MIT explicitly states that you may use the software "without
restriction".

The GPL is even more stringent in that it doesn't allow you to further
restrict the usage of others.

It's less about the cost and more about the fact that they don't understand
open source licensing.

------
mnicole
I _love_ this resource, but my only problem is that some of the [beautiful]
thumbnails portray the plugin better than the actually are. I'm not
complaining about that, but the timeline one in particular was super janky in
production but looked lovely in the image.

Not sure how feasible this would be, but what I'd be overjoyed to see is a way
to push the resource over to something like Codepen.io (or something on
Unheap's end) so you could tinker with it and have all of these spin-offs of
people actually customizing the resource that Unheap could also link to. It'd
act as additional inspiration, give people more of a reason to use the site,
get more designers into code without the setup hassle, and help the plugin
author better sell his/her skills as a developer vs. as a designer and
likewise, better sell the designer as someone capable of working with code.

~~~
kanakiyajay
Then you might like <http://jquer.in>

~~~
pajju
I think you missed his point.

He is asking to see the live demo link to be running on codepen.io. So there
is more collaboration via forks, hacks.

Think: There can be more possibilities of using the same plugin via
contributions and forks.

------
jscheel
This is absolutely incredible. Thanks for putting together such an amazing
resource!

------
swah
I was just thinking about this...

Suppose you're writing a web page with AngularJS.

Then you find out that you need a component that is very self-contained and of
general use - let's say it is a WYSIWYG editor and let's pretend this thing
doesn't exist yet (you will have to write it). Now the question:

Do you write it depending on AngularJS, or just JQuery?

~~~
vanni
According to the AngularJS Developer Guide [1]:

«Angular was built for the CRUD application in mind. (...) Games, and GUI
editors are examples of very intensive and tricky DOM manipulation. These
kinds of apps are different from CRUD apps, and as a result are not a good fit
for Angular. In these cases using something closer to bare metal such as
jQuery may be a better fit.»

[1] <http://docs.angularjs.org/guide/overview#angularsweetspot>

~~~
modarts
I'd think Backbone plus jQuery makes more sense if you need close to the metal
interaction, but still need some level of structure.

~~~
zeeg
What is "close to the metal interaction" when you're talking about set of
frameworks that run in an embedded interpreter that runs in a browser that
runs on a GUI that runs on an OS that runs on.. oh wait.

------
prezjordan
Thanks for listing me, guys! [0]. I bet I've gotten a ton of watchers from it.

[0]: <http://www.unheap.com/?s=dynamo>

------
diiiimaaaa
It's really great that you draw a custom cover image for every single plugin.

Suggestion: make all navigation ajax-based and display the items right away
(don't wait until all items are finished loading). This will make your site
much-much more faster.

------
TallboyOne
Here are even more. There are tons of hidden gems here that surprise me every
day :)

<http://pineapple.io/>

------
whomba42
This is awesome! Only thing that I would -love- to see on this page is a
filter so you can select browsers. My company still requires IE6 +up ("just
tell your boss to not supp... " Yea, I know, shut the fuck up) so it would be
exceedingly useful to strip out everything that won't work in IE6.

------
codegeek
Great work. You just made my life so much easier. I have always wondered about
_finding_ good jquery plugins and imagined if we could find a repo like this.
Here it is!! Did I say awesome ?

If you add a donate button, I will happily donate :)

------
criswell
Bad ass! Did you do all the "thumbnails" yourself?

~~~
leetomblin
All thumbnails were designed/made by one person, yep.

~~~
luciusism
If they do freelance work, do you mind sharing?

------
posabsolute
I must say, they do a great job at selecting plugins that goes into their
repo.

------
rhubarbcustard
I was chuffed that they considered my plugin good enough to add to their list
(<http://www.unheap.com/media/images/picstrips/>). They add really nice
illustrations for each plugin, the one for PicStrips is way better than
anything on the actual Picstrips landing page! Don't know who does the
illustrations but I would definitely consider hiring them in the future if
they were available.

------
ajanuary
It's slightly weird having such a snappy menu and then when you click
something having a second of blank white while it loads the page.

------
kevincoughlin
Very nicely done! Love the UI. Bookmarked it in hopes that it will help me
find plugins for current projects.

------
DodgyEggplant
another good one <http://iwantaneff.in/repo/>

------
nhm
Looks great! What's the sort order?

Also, when clicking the tabs on the left the sub menu slides out and the page
reloads shortly after. Perhaps it should only reload when you click the "All
x" submenu item?

------
ryderm
Nice! Infinite scroll and sorting by github watchers would be useful too.

~~~
mourique
yep, plus one for infinite scroll, i don't know why people would implement
pagination any longer.

also, the form field of the search bar looked confusing to me. I would make it
a little less subtle to find it easier.

------
jordanlev
Very cool. One question... how do I actually get to the project page for each
of these? I can't find any kind of link anywhere. (Am I just supposed to
google the name?)

~~~
tsigo
Hover the plugin and a "Launch" button shows up. Might not be compatible with
touch devices.

~~~
jordanlev
Doesn't work on Chrome/Mac (does work on Firefox though). Might be because I
have cookies disabled on Chrome... but why would a link require that cookies
be enabled?

~~~
avalaunch
Works on Chrome/Mac for me. I don't have cookies disabled though. That does
seem an odd thing to be the issue though.

------
lowboy
Great stuff, love the design and the icons.

I'd consider making all of the hover animations snappier (side menu, tooltips,
etc). They look neat, but feel sluggish.

------
kanakiyajay
Another similar resource to unheap >> <http://jquer.in>

------
dmazin
This is great stuff but does it really need to render well on mobile?

------
shaaaaawn
This is a great tool. +1

------
resu
This is one of the most useful posts I've seen on HN. Thanks!

------
darwindeeds
Very nice work. Whats your tech stack like?

------
dracoli
why this is so awesome!??? tell me! I suddenly found so many cool plugins.

------
miles_matthias
Gorgeous design!

------
edwardunknown
Another good one, though it hasn't been updated as much lately:
<http://www.functionn.in/>

